# Learning Photography Community



## smixel (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I created a Photography community with a few basic lessons on digital photography that might be good for some of the newbies to photography. You can find it at:

http://photography.learnhub.com

Feel free to post your own lessons if you want, it's an open community. There are some cool discussions too.


----------

